# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  any 'inmates' here ?

## newbie2

> By James Archibald
> 15 February, 2007
> 
> Tuesday saw 13 female inmates at the Pollsmoor and Malmesbury correctional centres writing their OpenICDL examinations as part of their rehabilitation. This is the first computer skills programme of its kind for inmates in South Africa, and the first in the world for inmates writing the OpenICDL.
> 
> The computer course is being rolled out to correctional centres nationally and has been sponsored by the Shuttleworth Foundation, which donated 50 computers last year to the two centres.
> 
> Hilton Theunissen of Inkululeko Technologies, which has been responsible for the rollout of tuXlabs across the country, said that by tuXlabs being involved it saves the Department of Correctional Services on licencing fees and has the benefit of turning the prisons into testing centres.
> 
> ...


http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=1366
 :Guitar:

----------


## bcnaat

Not an inmate, but love what they're doing! Wish they'd start something like that here in the US. So many inmates aren't stupid, FAR from it. They just don't what to do with themselves. Most are so smart that it makes them outcasts in the real world. Being able to use their brains/skills in such a way has to be a great way to build their self-esteem and realize their full potential in facing challenges. 

Granted, some crimes are committed due to mental problems that need to be addressed. However, other crimes are simple committed because they are challenges. 

I'm glad to see that there are some systems out there that recognize this. That mental illness is most times just a physical glitch in the brain and should be addressed as such. Stimulate the problem solving brain and you boost self-esteem, personal health and mental health. 

Thanks for posting that information!

Kay

----------


## yesi

beautiful! 

so much more of a healing experience to do this (any) work with an OS such as Ubuntu than the ubiquitous M$-ware

thanx

----------


## Tomatz

<snip> 

Didn't realise it was ubuntu women....

----------


## Tomatz

<snip>

----------


## forger

No offense to anyone, I endorse the idea, let's just hope it's good in practice too and that there won't be a future female Kevin Mitnick  :Smile:

----------


## mellowd

Hah, I used to live close to Pollsmoor. 

Great idea, let's just hope it works!

----------


## brucely

<snip spam>

----------

